# How often do hedgehogs pee?



## missrockstar04 (May 10, 2011)

We brought our baby girl home yesterday and she has had quite a few normal poops, but I haven't found any evidence of her peeing. She had a water bottle at the breeders and we have a bowl (I think I maybe saw her drink from it last night) but we are going to add a water bottle just to be safe. 

She doesn't have any other problems or issues. I am just wondering how often hedgies normally "go."


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hopefully someone has a better answer for you about how often they pee! Just a suggestion...I usually keep an eye on the water level in the bowl to make sure that Henry is drinking from it. I am sure to fill it at night and it is always half empty by morning so I am assured he is using it. Just a thought!


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd be interested in an answer too. Pinball's been peeing every night but last night I found no pee and the wheel seems untouched. Food bowl and water bowl have been touched...


----------



## missrockstar04 (May 10, 2011)

When I cleaned her wheel this morning I could see (and smell!) that she had in fact peed on her wheel while running, so that made me feel better. So far she has only gone to the bathroom on her wheel, nowhere else in her cage, which makes it easier for me to clean up.  But I am still wondering if she should be going more often.



sklock65 said:


> Hopefully someone has a better answer for you about how often they pee! Just a suggestion...I usually keep an eye on the water level in the bowl to make sure that Henry is drinking from it. I am sure to fill it at night and it is always half empty by morning so I am assured he is using it. Just a thought!


That's what I did Saturday night, but during the night she pulled some fleece scraps into her bowl so she pretty much ruined it for me. haha! :lol:

We went out and got a bottle and hung it directly over her bowl so for now she has two sources of water. It works out pretty good because the bottle (it seems pretty cheap) slowly drips so I don't have to worry about it getting her liner wet.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

missrockstar04 said:


> sklock65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully someone has a better answer for you about how often they pee! Just a suggestion...I usually keep an eye on the water level in the bowl to make sure that Henry is drinking from it. I am sure to fill it at night and it is always half empty by morning so I am assured he is using it. Just a thought!
> ...


Little buggers never cease to amaze me! Also...it has been months and Henry is still NEVER consistent about how much he eats/drinks, poops, pees, uses his wheel, etc. My point being I try not to be too paranoid if one night goes by that seems unusual for him...he likes to keep us on our toes for sure! Haha

Hopefully the bottle helps!


----------



## missrockstar04 (May 10, 2011)

sklock65 said:


> Little buggers never cease to amaze me! Also...it has been months and Henry is still NEVER consistent about how much he eats/drinks, poops, pees, uses his wheel, etc. My point being I try not to be too paranoid if one night goes by that seems unusual for him...he likes to keep us on our toes for sure! Haha
> 
> Hopefully the bottle helps!


 Thanks! I caught her tonight drinking from her bowl, so I will probably just take the bottle out now that I know she uses the bowl.

As for the consistency, I have been keeping track of how much food I give her, how much she eats, how many miles she runs a night, and just like Henry, there really is no consistency! So it's good to know that after a few months the inconsistency will still be there. Knowing that will help lower my paranoia later on. :lol:


----------

